# Necesito diagrama de amplificador SONY TA - F55



## Jimipek (May 30, 2012)

Hola a todos/as. Me gustaría conseguir el esquema del amplificador SONY TA-F55.

Aquí dejo un enlace donde se pueden ver unas imágenes del amplificador:

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/sony_ta_f55.html

Gracias!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

no sera este,esta marcado como ''SERVICE MANUAL''
pero no se si este el diagrama,supongo que si ,no lo revise
http://elektrotanya.com/sony_ta-f55.pdf/download.html


----------



## Jimipek (Jun 9, 2012)

Genial!!!! Diagrama conseguido!! Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

de nada ,cualquier duda, algun pedido ,a sus ordenes ¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------

